# So who's buying a new Maverick X3?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's only $25,000..... 

The all-new Maverick X3 | Can-Am


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I though it was 22,500...still..not going to be in my stable any time soon....although it would be nice


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I think I'm gonna bite the bullet and sell my Ranger and get one. That being said mine's for sale. LOL That's the best looking SXS that has ever been built from the factory..


----------

